# De Schelde S.21



## Graeme (Jun 25, 2007)

Designed by TE Slot for the Dutch firm De Schelde, the S.21 was a single seat fighter which reached the advanced prototype stage. Construction commenced early in 1939. Slot believed that, with all the weight concentrated on the fighter's CG. the S.21 would make an excellent gun platform and offer a degree of manoeuvrability comparable with, if not superior to, that of more orthodox single-seat fighter configurations. Superb view with the firepower concentrated in the nose were to be other advantages.
Of course the concept was not new when you look at other designs of the period including the SAAB-21A, Vultee XP-54 and the ORIGINAL Bell XP-59 design. However, aspects that deviated from these designs included an extensively glazed cockpit and a semi-reclined seat for the pilot. The intended powerplant was to be a Daimler-Benz DB 600Ga 12-cylinder inverted-vee of 1,050hp. A three bladed prop was driven via an extension shaft. Danger for the pilot from the pusher prop when in the event of bailing out was to be solved by "jettisoning" the propeller just prior. 




t

Not only was it intended to take on the interceptor role, low-level ground attack was also envisaged. A 23mm Madsen cannon was to be fixed for the interceptor role and _flexible_ for ground attack role. This being achieved by an automatic stabilising system whereby the pilot only had to adjust the rudder while operating the flexible cannon mode. Other armament included four 7.9mm FN-Browning machine guns. 






Estimated maximum speed of 367mph at 13,125ft, and a maximum continuous cruise of 323mph was "feasible".
Unfortunately, no opportunity to confirm these calculations was to present itself. The prototype was in final assembly in May 1940 when the Wehrmacht occupied the De Schelde factory. the airframe was transported to Utrecht where it was tested to destruction in the Zerlegebetrieb (Analysis Department).
This Dutch fighter was, however, to gain a brief claim to fame after its demise as, for a time, artist's impressions of the warplane were widely disseminated under the label "Focke-Wulf 198"!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks almost futurestic, Wonder how it would handle if you put one of those small modern day jet engine's in it. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Graeme (Jun 25, 2007)

Micdrow said:


> Looks almost futurestic, Wonder how it would handle if you put one of those small modern day jet engine's in it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



There would certainly be room for a jet conversion. The 'deep' fuselage is the result of a "substantial radiator" required for the pusher engine. You can see the the large size of the intake grill in the front view.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a same. Would have loved to see it in action....


----------



## Graeme (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to *Micdrow* and his extensive collection of manuals I can now present the so called 'Focke Wulf Fw-198'.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Dec 6, 2007)

The left and top sketch of the "Fw-198" look very different from the 3-view drawing below it which does resemble the Dutch craft. 

The wings, fusalage and tail of the "Fw-198" sketches look far more like the De Havilland Spider Crab prototype for the Vampire. The only difference is the canopy and the nonraised tailplane. 

"The Fw-198" looks very unlike the Dutch craft except in general layout. The airframe more closely resembles the Fw-189 (real) recon craft imho. (just alter the nacelle construction somewhat and place the engine in the rear gunner's spot.)

It seems likely that the Fw-198 was a propaganda device, but are you sure it was based solely on the Dutch a/c. In fact, the picture above seems to contradict itsself as the two sets of drawings dont match at all...


On the subjest of jet conversion, the original XP-59 would also have been a good candidate as its planned R-2800 engine would have left ample space for a J33 or J36 (Goblin) engine and the nose intake (cool air for the radial engine) would be ideal for the jet's air supply.(the side mounted carborator intakes would be omitted) The only major change would be to raise the tailplane clear of the exaust and increase fuel capacity for the fuel-greedy jet.


----------

